# Second homes



## Glowworm (Feb 19, 2021)

Have you been affected by Covid travel restrictions on visiting your second homes either abroad or in your home country?


----------



## terry123 (Feb 19, 2021)

Don't have a second home but I don't fly to my sisters anymore.  We both want to be more careful.  I consider her home "my second home" as I would move there if the medical facilities were available.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

yes...double _Yes.._.we haven't been there now since summer 2019...


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes...double _Yes.._.we haven't been there now since summer 2019...


Oh wow, do you have someone who looks in there to check everything is OK?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Oh wow, do you have someone who looks in there to check everything is OK?


yes we actually have tenants in the house.. so it's fine, but we miss going out there on holiday... and to Malaga where my daughter has just returned from after 10 years


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 19, 2021)

Can barely afford the first home  so no, no second home.


----------

